# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2017



## Fil (1 Jan 2017 às 02:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2017 às 03:48)

Feliz ano 2017!

Boa camada de geada nos carros! Zero graus, 100 %HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2017 às 05:09)

Feliz ano novo!!! 2017 começa em grande no que toca a frio, sigo com *-1.9ºC e geada muito abundante.



*


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2017 às 06:59)

Bastante frio mesmo com  *-2.9ºC* e 87%Hr. A pouco estava  *-3.1ºC*
Pela Covilhã (zona baixa) estação do wunderground  *-5.6ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2017 às 07:16)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e geada com -3,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Tudo gelado e com nevoeiro no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 6 Km a NE da Vila) com *- 6ºc* actuais 

Aposto nuns -7 ºc na aldeia de Azinhoso 

















http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 08:47)

Agora com algum sol, a webcam mostra tudo branquinho e congelado no aeródromo.

Na aldeia de Azinhoso familiares dizem-me que  parece que nevou, pena não estar lá para registar em fotos esta maravilha 

















Sincelo bem visível agora, a rede ao fundo (junto à manga de vento) toda branquinha e congelada:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Bom ano.

Por aqui ainda -4ºC e algum nevoeiro, depois de ter registado uma mínima de -6ºC.

Na cidade as mínimas andaram pelos -7ºC, provavelmente as mais baixas desde 2012 (os últimos anos têm sido bem fraquinhos).


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia, aqui já há sol, no entanto a manhã começou com algum nevoeiro e mínima de -3,6ºC, neste momento 0,0ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2017 às 10:35)

Hoje sem sair de casa 









Ainda -3ºC e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Boas...temperaturas do ultimo dia do ano .

2.4ºC / 10.4ºC.

De ficou nos 45.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

BOM ANO .

Nevoeiro  gelado ...boa camada ...baixou até aos 0.1ºC...de momento 1.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Dan disse:


> Bom ano.
> 
> Por aqui ainda -4ºC e algum nevoeiro, depois de ter registado uma mínima de -6ºC.
> 
> Na cidade as mínimas andaram pelos -7ºC, provavelmente as mais baixas desde 2012 (os últimos anos têm sido bem fraquinhos).



Bom dia! Bom ano!
De facto o Nordeste tem retido muito ar frio nos últimos 10 dias...!

Às 7h00





Às 9h00





Hoje registei -7,5ºC de mínima. Fui verificar e é a mais baixa desde o memorável mês de Fevereiro de 2012!


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

Ambiente frio no Sarzedo, com muita geada e o termómetro a marcar 0.5°C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

Nevoeiro  e com 1.6ºC .


----------



## lmg (1 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Bom ano para todos!

Por aqui o nevoeiro dos últimos dias persiste, juntamente com uma camada de geada valente.
Actualmente com -1ºC.

Dados de hoje (01/01/2017) até ao momento:
Máx: 0.1ºC (00:00)
Min: -5.6ºC (06:10)


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Haja alguém que ainda tirou fotos, acabaram de me chegar estas feitas pela Junta de Freguesia de Azinhoso esta manhã na aldeia de Azinhoso.

A temperatura miníma atingiu os* -6 *no aeródromo:


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

Boas...Céu nublado com 4.1ºC e 85%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada  *-3.9ºC*


----------



## Sleet (1 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Boa tarde (bom dia ) e bom ano novo!

Temperaturas mínimas de respeito por essas terras baixas afora, mas não por aqui... mínima de 1.8 ºC. Está um dia mais fresco que os anteriores, com uma brisa mais invernal a soprar mas mesmo assim com 9.0 ºC de temperatura.

Venha a chuva para ver se varre estas inversões térmicas!


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Boas, por aqui o sol esconde-se nas nuvens, com 9,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2017 às 14:27)

Ambiente fresco por aqui com cerca de 4ºC e céu limpo. De manhã parecia que tinha nevado tal era a quantidade de geada acumulada, ainda agora se mantém nos locais abrigados.


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

Sol e nuvens, temperatura 9.3ºC e 70%Hr


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

Ao início da tarde.











Por agora ainda 3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

O céu está nublado com 9,8°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...hoje foi mesmo de inverno ,máxima de momento 3.4ºC ...de momento 3.2ºC e tudo tapado .


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2017 às 17:47)

Boa tarde. Dia gelado, muita geada e gelo. O ano novo começa assim com um recorde de temperatura que poderá ser dificil de bater em muitas regiões, veremos se teremos mais eventos deste calibre ao longo do ano. A* mínima tocou somente os-2.9ºC *(podia ter chegado aos -3ºC ficava mais bonito)

A* máxima não foi além dos 9.9ºC.*

Atualmente sigo com* 6.7ºC* e céu muito nublado.

Fiz um pobres registos, gabo aqueles que conseguem fazer belissimas fotos e com temperaturas ainda mais baixas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 17:58)

Neve a caminho para Bragança!


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

Neste momento -0,9ºC sem vento mas já com alguma nebulosidade.

Na estação do IPB -2,1ºC.

A ver o que nos trás a madrugada...


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

Fil disse:


> Neste momento -0,9ºC sem vento mas já com alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> Na estação do IPB -2,1ºC.
> 
> A ver o que nos trás a madrugada...


Com essa temperatura, diria que no inicio da precipitação pode cair alguma coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2017 às 21:18)

A estação de Macedo de Cavaleiros registou uma máxima horária de *-1,3ºC*.
Brutal.


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2017 às 21:41)

Céu nublado
Temperatura atual 4.6ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje * -3.9ºC* / *9.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

Boas ,nublado e a temperatura vai subindo muito lentamente,com 4.5ºC...máxima do dia de momento.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Jan 2017 às 23:48)

Manhã gelada pela Cova da Beira, as estações do Fundão e de Aldeia do Souto (a única da rede do IPMA ativa no concelho da Covilhã), tiveram mínimas abaixo dos *-5ºC*!




*Origem da foto: blogue Cavaca*


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2017 às 07:19)

Bom dia, muito vento média de 15km/h, com 10,9°C ainda sem chuva

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia ...nublado e algum vento ,com 4.6ºC .

Dados de ontem 0.1ºC / 4.8ºC .


----------



## Cesar (2 Jan 2017 às 10:32)

Céu nublado, mais vento, menos frio que ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 11:57)

Boas ...só nublado e vento ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2017 às 13:18)

Boas...Céu nublado e vento
Temperatura 6.8ºC e 75%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Boas ...só nublado ...vento moderado e ,com 8.7ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

Para já não chove, mas há pouco o céu No Fundão estava assim.


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Boas, por cá tenho 5ºC e céu completamente nublado.

Durante a madrugada ainda chegou a chover com temperaturas negativas, mas foi tão pouca a precipitação que não deve ter causado quaisquer problemas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Chuva moderada a forte com vento fraco a moderado e 10.1ºC

Finalmente chove depois de tanto tempo sem ver gota de água, e parece que não vamos para melhor...


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Jan 2017 às 17:00)

Já vai pingando aqui em CB.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia ...nublado e algum vento ,com 4.6ºC .
> 
> Dados de ontem 0.1ºC / 4.8ºC .


De manhã estava tudo branquinho, até havia alguma geada acumulada nos telhados... Por volta das 11 já tinha desaparecido tudo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Boas...já pinga ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2017 às 18:03)

começou a chover aqui!


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui chuva só apartir das 17h00 e pouca 0,2mm e 11,0°C de momento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 21:18)

Boas...aguaceiros,só de vez em quando ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2017 às 22:03)

Boas...agora chove bem e o 1.0mm de do ano ,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## cookie (2 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

Segundo o cm houve hoje à tarde um "mini tornado" em Gouveia. Sabem de algo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk
Aqui fotos do evento:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1205824789455468&id=100000838746928

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1364749326880693&id=100000369175360

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...r-telhados-em-gouveia?ref=cmaominuto_timeline


http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/gua...sa-estragos-em-aldeia-de-gouveia-5582909.html


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2017 às 23:46)

Chuva e vento
Temperatura 6.5ºC e 88%Hr
acumulada 0.7mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2017 às 07:31)

Bom dia, 1,2mm com 10,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, manha chuvosa pela Cova da Beira com a temperatura rondar os 6ºC.
Desde as 00:00 ate agora o acumulado de precipitação ronda os 14 mm, não esta mau, pode ser que ainda cheguemos aos 20 mm pelo menos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2017 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

Chuvinha toda a noite e continua...tudo tapado ,com 8.4ºC e de vai nos 9.0mm...mesmo dia de inverno .

Dados de ontem4.1ºC / 9.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

Boas...Céu nublado por vezes com aguaceiros
Temperatura 7.8ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 7.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2017 às 13:44)

Boas ...continua tudo tapado e chuva fraca,com 8.8ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2017 às 15:49)

Boas ...tudo tapado e fraca,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

Boas, muitas nuvens e pouca chuva, 2,7mm e 11,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Boas...está de volta,com 9.5ºC...máxima do dia,por enquanto,de vai nos 11.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2017 às 07:34)

Bom dia, por aqui nada de chuva, 9,2°C e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2017 às 10:42)

*Vendaval em Gouveia não foi minitornado. Foi "downburst"*
03 jan, 2017 - 20:01

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera esclarece fenómeno meteorológico que provocou estragos em nove casas.



Foto: Liliana Carona/ RR
O fenómeno meteorológico ocorrido na segunda-feira em Gouveia é compatível com um “downburst”, fenómeno de ventos de grande intensidade junto ao solo, informou esta terça-feira o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

"De acordo com a avaliação preliminar que foi possível efectuar com base em testemunhos e observação com radar, o fenómeno ocorrido é compatível com 'downburst'", referiu, em comunicado, o IPMA.

Segundo o IPMA, aquele fenómeno tem "origem em níveis relativamente acima da superfície, em que se observa a organização de correntes de ar descendentes, frequentemente intensificadas por processos de arrefecimento evaporativo, e que, ao alcançar a superfície, se propagam horizontalmente".

"Estes escoamentos podem ser bastantes fortes, como no presente caso, afectando frequentemente áreas muito limitadas", acrescenta.

O episódio de vento forte registado na segunda-feira na aldeia de São Paio, no concelho de Gouveia, distrito da Guarda, provocou danos em nove habitações, disse o presidente da autarquia.

O episódio ocorreu na segunda-feira pouco depois das 18h00, apenas numa zona da aldeia de São Paio, e causou danos materiais numa extensão de cerca de um quilómetro, segundo a presidente da Junta de Freguesia.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/72497/vendaval_em_gouveia_nao_foi_minitornado_foi_downburst?utm_source=rss


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia...por aqui ainda não se viu o sol   este ano ...nevoeiro...muito ,com 11.0ºC...máxima do ano.

Dados e ontem 6.7ºC / 9.5ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Boas...continua tudo tapado ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Finalmente ...os primeiros momentos de sol ...do presente ano ,a varrer o nevoeiro de norte para sul .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 17:39)

Boas...hoje já foi um final de dia com céu limpo ,de momento...pela minha zona,bancos de nevoeiros aparecer...junto ao chão ,com 10.3ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

Boas, esteve um dia primaveril com temperatura agradável de 18,7°C, algumas nuvens, de momento mais limpo com 9,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

Boas...limpo e alguma neblina a pairar no ar,com 8.5ºC...mínima do dia,até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...sai de casa sem nevoeiro,os 10 minutos que andei na rua com o meu bicho ,de repente ficou tudo cheio de nevoeiro ,temperatura a subir,batei nos 8.0ºC e já vai nos 9.2ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Boas... Nevoeiro com 9.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2017 às 07:17)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 6,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Bons dias .

Finalmente o primeiro dia do ano com sol há nascença ...céu limpinho  e a temperatura a subir .a casa está um gelo ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.4ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2017 às 11:39)

Boas ...vai subindo ,com 14.7ºC...a ficar bom ambiente na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Boas ....maravilha este sol de inverno ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Boas...Céu limpo, vento fraco
Temperatura 11.6ºC e 69%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Boas, céu limpo com 5,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

Temperatura 6.5ºC e 86%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Boas...voltamos aos dias com vento NNE...andava desaparecido desde o ano passado ,e fresco,com 9.3ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 16.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 2,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2017 às 10:31)

Bons dias .

Sol a perder de vista ,com 8.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

bom dia com céu limpo pela Cova da Beira, a temperatura ronda os 7ºC e de manha avia alguma geada com o termómetro do meu carro registar 0ºC as 7:45


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

Boas...Sol e algum vento fresco
Temperatura 8.9ºC e 68%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol  num dia inverno,hoje a temperatura não subiu tanto ,de momento 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (6 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Dia com algum vento, sol mais ou menos quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2017 às 18:08)

Boas...sem vento ...a descer bem ,com 7.8ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Boas, nevoeiro até ao meio dia, sol quentinho durante a tarde, máxima de 14,8°C, de momento 2,4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2017 às 20:39)

Temperatura 3.7ºC e 83%Hr
Máxima de hoje 10ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite. O dia foi bastante ventoso à semelhança de ontem, não sei a que se deve tanto vento exclusivamente por estes cantos, a verdade é que o próprio GFS realça o vento entre o distrito da Guarda e Viseu, aliás na significativa do IPMA, Viseu é das poucas cidades que surge com vento moderado

Para aviso amarelo devido a persistência de valores de temperatura mínima baixos a começar esta noite pela 00h, até que está um ambiente muito quentinho, estranhamente o vento de leste não está a ter grande impacto na descida de temperatura, apenas a vai conservando e quando roda mais para sul até a faz subir.
Bom, sigo então com com 6.2ºC  e vento fraco muito persistente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Boas...limpo e algum vento fresco,com 7.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Carros já com geada, temperatura 2.7ºC e 80%Hr

Dados de hoje  *1.7ºC* / *10ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia, hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro e geada  temperatura -1,7ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2017 às 08:34)

Bom dia.

Manhã de geada com uma mínima de -3ºC no meu sensor, na cidade os valores da mínima andaram pelos -5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2017 às 10:13)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia cheio de sol num dia de inverno ,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

1.3°C no Sarzedo, ainda com geada nos locais abrigados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2017 às 12:02)

Boas ...sol,com 11.3ºC...vai subindo ...devagar...


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Boas...Manhã com geada e uma mínima de * -0.5ºC*
Sol, com 8.8ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

Chaves teve a máxima mais baixa do país na rede do IPMA graças à inversão e ao nevoeiro que não levantou todo o dia!
Ás 18UTC já estavam 0.7ºC no Aerodrómodo, junto ao rio no centro da cidade já estará nos negativos, a máxima não deve ter superado como muito os 2ºC.

O sincelo ou carambina como se diz por lá pode voltar nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

Boas...a noite está a ficar fresquinha ,de momento vai nos 5.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Em Várzea da Serra às 18h30 já estavam *-2ºC*.
Entretanto levantou-se o vento e a temperatura voltou a terreno positivo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Boa noite. Neste momento há já bastante frio instalado, fruto de um enfranquecimento do vento ao fim da tarde, se bem que a qualquer momento regressa em grande e lá se vai a descida.

Temp. Atual: *2.9ºC*

Mínima de *1.4ºC  *junto à 8:00h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Boas ...de momento 4.8ºC...mas o vento de NNE já se está apresentar .


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2017 às 20:47)

Por aqui também está a arrefecer bem. Depois de uma tarde "quente" (máximas em torno de 12ºC), as mínimas podem voltar a cair para valores de -8ºC ou -9ºC nos "poços de ar frio" aqui da região.

A depressão de Mirandela esteve com nevoeiro o dia todo e temperatura por lá não terá passado dos 2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui já estão 0,9°C, máxima de 15,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...com vento fraco de NNE...já saltou para os 7.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

Descida de 1.3ºC na* última hora e meia*, vento do quadrante leste, a tornar-se mais frequente ainda que seja fraco.
*
Temperatura atual: 1.6ºC (Mínima de hoje deverá ainda ser batida)*


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

Temperatura nos 2.4ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje * -0.5ºC */ *11.7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

Subida 0.6ºC na última hora, resumidamente foi uma hora de possível descida deitada para o caldeiro. O vento de SE penso que é o culpado da subida.

Temp. Atual: *2.2ºC
*
Entretanto embora não tenha dados de higrometria, parece-me que a humidade relativa está em baixo (o vento durante o dia, deve ter contribuido para esta situação), o que deverá impedir a formação de gandes quantidade de geada. Pelo menos há ainda carros com poucas goticulas acumuladas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

O vento acalma a temperatura desce. Menos 1.5ºC na última hora.

Temp. atual e mínima do dia* 0.7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 01:01)

Vento nulo neste momento, *-0.3ºC *


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2017 às 01:26)

Fui  colocar um daqueles sensores do lidl no  local assinalado pelo pin amarelo (3km a SW de Viseu), junto ao Rio Pavia, espero uma boa mínima amanhã!!!
Penso que este é o local com maior potencial para mínimas baixas nas redondezas.







O carro marcava já -2.5ºC às 00:45

Aqui no meu "alto" estão uns amenos 1.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 05:09)

Péssima madrugada...  A temperatura desce um pouco e logo de seguida vem o vento, que por sinal até é do quadrante leste e estraga a inversão toda, o que demora eternidades a descer é desfeito numa questão de minutos. Por certo, não é hoje que a mínima anual deste novo ano vai ser batida. A geada formada até ao momento é muito residual, apostaria num valor de humidade relativa compreendido entre os 75% e 85% (ou quem sabe, até menos). E tudo é culpa do vento.

Sigo neste momento com *-1.1ºC,* *mais 0.8ºC * que na passada madrugada de dia 1 (dia em que se obteve a mínima anual) à mesma hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 06:15)

2.0ºC atuais , rir para não chorar 

Ah já me esquecia o vento tem tido rajadas no limiar do que se pode considerar fraco

A este ritmo a mínima desta noite deve ficar-se em *-1.3ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia, por aqui -2,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 08:02)

Geada e -3,8°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 08:31)

Agora 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia...cheio de sol num dia de inverno ,com 9.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Subida lenta da temperatura, mesmo com sol... 1.1°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2017 às 11:15)

Torre de Moncorvo hoje:






Foto Facebook (Fórum Carviçais )


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

Boas, sol quentinho mas com 5,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Nickname disse:


> Fui  colocar um daqueles sensores do lidl no  local assinalado pelo pin amarelo (3km a SW de Viseu), junto ao Rio Pavia, espero uma boa mínima amanhã!!!
> Penso que este é o local com maior potencial para mínimas baixas nas redondezas.
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante, estou curioso.
Sitio parece porreiro, quando mais selvagem e menos urbano melhor, assim a ar frio é gerado e movimenta-se com mais facilidade potenciando as mínimas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 12:57)

Boas, 10,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Boas...Mais uma manhã com geada e uma mínima de  *-0.8ºC*
Sol, vento fraco com 9.4ºC e 54%Hr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Snifa disse:


> Torre de Moncorvo hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal!! Ha uns bons 15 anos comi uma posta a mirandesa deliciosa.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2017 às 15:03)

Boas ...limpinho ,sol quente e com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

Boas...mais um final de tarde...tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 10.1ºC...vai descendo....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

Boas...tal como ontem,sem vento ...a temperatura até desliza ,de momento com 6.4ºC .


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2017 às 19:48)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro e geada  temperatura -1,7ºC



Só por curiosidade, não se forma sincelo nessa zona com essas condições?


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

Algum vento e a temperatura subiu. Humidade baixa
Temperatura 7.7ºC e 35%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.8ºC* / *13.5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Tufao André disse:


> Só por curiosidade, não se forma sincelo nessa zona com essas condições?


Infelizmente não, esse fenómeno que me lembre nunca foi verificado por aqui. De momento 0,4°C, máxima de hoje nos 14°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

Boa noite. Até ao momento esta noite está a ser fotocópia da anterior, à semelhança de ontem por esta hora sigo com *2.9ºC *e vento a surgir algumas vezes fraco e de leste. Se tudo for igual ao dia de ontem o vento deve começar a acelerar à medida que entramos pela madrugada dentro, estragando assim mais uma inversão. A humidade relativa penso que não variou muito também até agora, deve manter-se baixa.

Temp. Mínima:* -1.3ºC* (geada ténue pela manhã)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

Boas...sem vento bateu nos 6.0ºC,vento de NNE e já vai nos 8.8ºC e 38%HR...baixou bastante .

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui já tenho temperatura negativa -0,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2017 às 21:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, estou curioso.
> Sitio parece porreiro, quando mais selvagem e menos urbano melhor, assim a ar frio é gerado e movimenta-se com mais facilidade potenciando as mínimas.



*- 4.3ºC*, a mínima na cidade, também junto ao rio, não deve ter baixado muito dos -2ºC, se é o que os atingiu, no meu bairro foi de 0.3ºC
Passei lá por volta das 20h para ir retirar o valor, e já ia nos 0.5ºC, menos 6ºC!!! que onde moro.
Deixei-o lá para mais uma noite, amanhã vou lá logo de manhã, para tirar foto à geada e ao sensor.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Esta noite não está a ser igual à anterior está a ser ainda pior. Vento novamente a intensificar-se, e temperatura a disparar para 5.3ºC

Mais uma noite para esquecer...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 22:39)

A inversão na zona do aeródromo de Seia segue intensa, neste momento a Davis regista *-3,0ºC*
Nas ultimas noites o vento tem estragado as minimas/inversões.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2017 às 22:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Péssima madrugada...  A temperatura desce um pouco e logo de seguida vem o vento, que por sinal até é do quadrante leste e estraga a inversão toda, o que demora eternidades a descer é desfeito numa questão de minutos. Por certo, não é hoje que a mínima anual deste novo ano vai ser batida. A geada formada até ao momento é muito residual, apostaria num valor de humidade relativa compreendido entre os 75% e 85% (ou quem sabe, até menos). E tudo é culpa do vento.


Por aqui, também sofro do mesmo mal. A temperatura desce bem até às 0h/1h e a partir daí vai oscilando ao sabor do vento, e é precisamente o vento do quadrante leste que estraga tudo. 
A noite passada tinha 1,3ºC à 1h, e foi essa mínima que registei, pois o resta da madrugada foi para esquecer. 
Por enquanto vai bem lançada, mas tem que ser como São Tomé, só acredito quando vir tudo branquinho de manhã e uma mínima negativa. Já lá vai o tempo em que frequentemente a superfície  da água nos potes que ficavam no quintal congelava.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2017 às 23:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui, também sofro do mesmo mal. A temperatura desce bem até às 0h/1h e a partir daí vai oscilando ao sabor do vento, e é precisamente o vento do quadrante leste que estraga tudo.
> A noite passada tinha 1,3ºC à 1h, e foi essa mínima que registei, pois o resta da madrugada foi para esquecer.
> Por enquanto vai bem lançada, mas tem que ser como São Tomé, só acredito quando vir tudo branquinho de manhã e uma mínima negativa. Já lá vai o tempo em que frequentemente a superfície  da água nos potes que ficavam no quintal congelava.



O mais estranho disto tudo é que o vento de leste costuma fazer descer a temperatura e nos últimos dias é precisamente indiferente ser de leste ou ser de outra direção, estraga a descida de qualquer modo. Talvez o interior ibérico não tenha frio suficiente, mas não me parece esta a explicação. Em Dezembro de 2014 tivemos mínimas bastantes geladas graças a uma entrada de ar frio polar associada a vento de leste, as mínimas baixaram tanto ou mais como numa boa inversão, claro que não estamos sob efeito de nenhuma massa de ar polar ou algo do género, mas este caráter destruidor das mínimas que o vento de leste tem apresentado é estranho.

A noite está mesmo condenada, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante que já sabem, e uns estonteantes *9.1ºC (sim não há nenhum erro) *


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia, hoje não há nevoeiro para variar, mínima de -4,1°C e atual de -3,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2017 às 09:19)

Bons dias .

Sol e vento moderado ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 10:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O mais estranho disto tudo é que o vento de leste costuma fazer descer a temperatura e nos últimos dias é precisamente indiferente ser de leste ou ser de outra direção, estraga a descida de qualquer modo. Talvez o interior ibérico não tenha frio suficiente, mas não me parece esta a explicação. Em Dezembro de 2014 tivemos mínimas bastantes geladas graças a uma entrada de ar frio polar associada a vento de leste, as mínimas baixaram tanto ou mais como numa boa inversão, claro que não estamos sobre nenhuma massa de ar polar ou algo do género, mas este caráter destruidor das mínimas que o vento de leste tem apresentado é estranho.
> 
> A noite está mesmo condenada, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante que já sabem, e uns estonteantes *9.1ºC (sim não há nenhum erro) *



A mínima mais baixa que registei nestes últimos dias em que temos tido mínimas muito baixas foi 4,8º na madrugada de Ano Novo... Incrivelmente ainda hoje tive um mínima de 7 graus  O vento tem estragado as mínimas todas, literalmente TODAS.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia!
Por Bragança o dia amanheceu fresco e de céu limpo! Mínima de *-2,7ºC* às 7h29.

Por Mirandela o nevoeiro não dá tréguas... bom sincelo esta manhã!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Chaves terá registado a temperatura mais baixa da rede do IPMA esta noite com -3.5ºC... pena Mirandela estar off à largas semanas... tem havido novamente muito sincelo.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2017 às 13:04)

Boas... Sol e vento com 12.2ºC e 47%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Boas ...que rica tarde cheio de sol  e quente ,com 16.3ºC...maravilha para aquecer a casa...é deixar entrar o sol .


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2017 às 15:09)

Por Mirandela entretanto abriu!! Não tenho registo actual de temperaturas, mas o sol é uma alegria!!


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

Z13 disse:


> Por Mirandela entretanto abriu!! Não tenho registo actual de temperaturas, mas o sol é uma alegria!!



Ainda podem ter quase 2 horas de sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2017 às 17:50)

Boas...mais um final de tarde com céu limpo ,hoje o vento de NNE ainda presente ,a travar a descida da temperatura...ainda com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

Boas...vento de NNE,temperatura mais lenta a descer,por agora nos 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

Temperatura 5.6ºC e 73%Hr

Dados de hoje * 2.7ºC* / *14.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia, hoje não há nevoeiro baixo, temperatura mais alta em relação aos outros dias, 0,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2017 às 11:37)

Bons dias, sol e nuvens
Temperatura 10.9ºC e 64%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2017 às 11:38)

Bons dias .

Hoje com nuvens ...nuvens altas e sol meio passado ,o vento por cá continua ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

Boas...nublado por nuvens altas mais compactas...sem sol ,com 13.9ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Boas...nuvens altas e algum vento fraco ,com 11.1ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

Boas...Temperatura ainda alta comparada com os dias anteriores
Temperatura atual  9.6ºC e 77%Hr
Máxima de hoje *16.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 10.0ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro com 2,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2017 às 07:39)

Está assim 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2017 às 13:09)

Bons dias .

Bom ambiente na rua...já que não ,ao menos que haja sol quente ,de momento 17.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

Boas...Sol com 17.4ºC e 65%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2017 às 14:58)

Boas ...o ambiente na  rua...está mais com ar primavera ...quando daqui a 2 dias,estará para chegar mais um carregamento de ar ...lá fora estão 18.7ºC e vai de abrir as janelas para entrar o ar quente e sol .


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Tarde bem quente por aqui também.  A temperatura anda agora pelos 18ºC / 19ºC e não me pareceu que tenha havido geada esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura anda agora pelos 18ºC / 19ºC e não me pareceu que tenha havido geada esta manhã.



A mínima na cidade andou pelos 3,4ºC na minha estação. Não havia gelo. 

De manhã fui dar uma volta de bicicleta, vi geada no vale do Sabor entre Rabal e França...


----------



## Cesar (11 Jan 2017 às 16:05)

Dia de sol sem vento.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2017 às 16:11)

O sensor do carro parado.





Depois, com o andamento, caiu para 19ºC / 18ºC. 

A máxima de hoje não deve chegar para novo recorde, mas será sempre uma da máximas mais elevadas para um mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 16:17)

Dan disse:


> O sensor do carro parado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No termómetro do meu carro marcava 30º lol... Mas mesmo assim registei 19,3º de máxima será a mais elevada de sempre em Janeiro? não sei...


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2017 às 16:40)

Que bela tarde de primavera, muito sol e céu limpo e ainda 16ºC. Sempre deu para abrir as janelas e poupar alguns euros em aquecimento.

A máxima a rondar os 18ºC esteve muito perto do recorde para Janeiro e a mínima não desceu a valores negativos graças ao vento e alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Dia de Primavera por aqui com uma máxima de *21.4ºC *
Neste momento estão 12.7ºC e 69%Hr
*IO*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

Boas...mais final de tarde calmo ,a temperatura ainda vai nos 13.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 17,8°C com sol e algumas nuvens altas, por agora 5,8°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...com vento de N a temperatura ainda está com pouca vontade descer...ainda com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2017 às 06:39)

Bom dia, nevoeiro intenso com 5,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2017 às 08:13)

Bons dias...nevoeiro ,com 7.1ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Boas ...já com sol ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (12 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Muito nevoeiro, não deve tar mais de 10cº.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2017 às 14:42)

Boas ...mais uma tarde cheio de sol ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Boas...mais um final de tarde de céu limpo ,vento rodou para WNW e aumentou ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Boas... Manhã com nevoeiro, tarde de sol e algumas nuvens
Temperatura 10ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

Boas por cá estão 8,6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. A manhã também foi de nevoeiro.

A norte consigo avistar um incêndio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...limpo e vento mais fraco,com 10.1ºC e 61%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2017 às 23:37)

por aqui não estava à espera de chuva, mas chuviscou um pouco ao final da tarde até por volta das 22h


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e alguma geada, 2,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2017 às 08:06)

Bons dias .

Já lá vêm o sol com um céu limpo ,com 5.8ºC e algum vento fresco.


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 08:40)

Ai esta a massa de ar frio, vamos ver as temperaturas que vão atingir nesta noite


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Chegou o vento moderado de norte, sopra entre os 10 a 20 km/h com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h a temperatura ronda os 6ºC com uma temperatura sentida corporalmente de 1ºC


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 10:46)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Boas ...muito sol e vento ,com 10.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2017 às 10:58)

Bons dias, sol e vento com rajadas fortes
Temperatura 7.2ºC e 53%Hr
Wind chill 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

Boas ...sol e o vento aumentar de N e ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (13 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

A manha começou sem nuvens, agora algumas no ceu, o vento com alguma força.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2017 às 16:33)

Boas, por Bragança o dia tem estado encoberto, com algumas abertas. o vento ainda se sente bastante e provoca bastante desconforto. A máxima ainda não passou dos *8,3ºC...*


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Tarde com algumas nuvens e vento gélido 
Temperatura 8.1ºC e 49%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Boas...mais um final de tarde de céu limpo ,vento de N ,com 9.5ºC...agora é sempre a descer .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

Neva em Montalegre... em plena festa da 6ª feira 13!


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neva em Montalegre... em plena festa da 6ª feira 13!


Certamente não irá acumular, a precipitação é residual


----------



## trepkos (13 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Já neva em Montalegre. Foi alegrar a festa da sexta-feira 13.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

Boas...limpo e o vento mais fraco,com 5.8ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 4ºC, sem vento neste momento e céu limpo.

Ja na Torre o dia foi bem fresquinho


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Temperatura 3.4ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Dia muito ventoso, o vento soprou moderado do quadrante leste durante o dia e por agora mantem-se de leste mas mais fraco, nota-se finalmente que o vento de leste está a provocar alguma descida de temp., embora que extremamente lenta. O que eventualmente seria bom numa situação destas de pseudo-entrada continental (sim tanto ECMWF como GFS têm retirado frio daqui) seria haver inversões térmicas, mas julgo que o vento de leste é que vai ser precisamente o motor de arrefecimento, pelo que grandes geadas vão ser para esquecer, irão sim surgir geadas negras.

Bom, sigo com uns amistosos *2.9ºC em descida lenta.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2017 às 02:29)

Neste momento sigo com *-0.1ºC, *o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento abrandou nos últimos 45min.
Os níveis de HR subiram um pouco já há mais goticulas a depositarem-se nos carros.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2017 às 07:21)

Bom dia, céu limpo com temperatura atual negativa de -4,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

Fotos com o telemóvel 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Algum vento durante a noite que não possibilitou um forte arrefecimento. De madrugada acalmou um pouco e a temperatura ainda caiu para valores da ordem dos -4ºC aqui em Bragança. Em Miranda terá chegado perto de -6ºC. Pouca geada esta manhã,consequência do ar seco e do vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

Bons dias ...mais um dia céu limpo ...um vento frio fresco ,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 5.2ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, céu limpo com temperatura atual negativa de -4,2°C
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk



Bela mínima!


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

Boas...manhã com geada e uma mínima de  *-0.7ºC*
Céu limpo e vento, temperatura 9.8ºC e 36%Hr


----------



## Sleet (14 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,

Finalmente a primeira mínima negativa da temporada de Outono-Inverno chegou hoje. -1.0 ºC registados ao início da manhã.

De referir a ocorrência de um incêndio que deflagrou já durante a hora de almoço numa das vertentes de Sazes da Beira, a poucos quilómetros daqui. Felizmente foi rapidamente dominado. Provavelmente alguma queimada que se descontrolou... com a seca que tem ido não é demais ter cuidado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

Boas ...quente ao sol e mal para estar há sombra ,com 11.1ºC e algum vento de N.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2017 às 15:20)

Boa tarde. Dia bastante fresco, com vento mais fraco e céu geralmente limpo, pela manhã havia alguma geada, nada de grandes abundâncias, porque houve para aí meia dúzia de horas para a HR recuperar. 
Assim a* mínima ficou-se pelos -2.1ºC.*

Espero mais uma mínima interessante para a próxima noite, talvez alcance já a mínima anual. 
Temp. atual: 10ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

Boas, máxima de 12,8°C, atual 9,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

Temperatura claramente em queda no Sarzedo... 3.6ºC neste momento!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2017 às 19:38)

Boas...limpo e vento fresco de NNE,com 7.3ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Boas...vento fresco e com 6.9ºC...o vento não deixa descer .

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 11.5ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

Temperatura atual 2.5ºC e 63%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.7ºC* / *10ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Boas,  -1,3°C de momento

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Por aqui temos 1,4ºC com algum vento a dificultar a descida da temperatura.

Mínima de -3,7ºC e máxima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 23:13)

A inversão registada pela estação do aeródromo de Seia vai num bom caminho: *-3,1ºC*
Esta estação tem um grande potencial,curiosamente tem surgido sempre algum vento fraco nas madrugadas mais gélidas, e a inversão esfuma-se.
Na próxima semana promete.
Link da estação:
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## huguh (14 Jan 2017 às 23:13)

Foto esta manhã da Régua,vista de Loureiro. Totalmente encoberta







num dia normal seria assim!


----------



## Cesar (14 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

Geada neste momento a formar-se.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2017 às 23:49)

Boas, -2,3°C por agora

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2017 às 23:53)

huguh disse:


> Foto esta manhã da Régua,vista de Loureiro. Totalmente encoberta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nem Lamego, Régua ,o rio Douro e a ponte da A24 se viam....Foto espectacular !

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2017 às 08:02)

Nickname disse:


> *- 4.3ºC*, a mínima na cidade, também junto ao rio, não deve ter baixado muito dos -2ºC, se é o que os atingiu, no meu bairro foi de 0.3ºC
> Passei lá por volta das 20h para ir retirar o valor, e já ia nos 0.5ºC, menos 6ºC!!! que onde moro.
> Deixei-o lá para mais uma noite, amanhã vou lá logo de manhã, para tirar foto à geada e ao sensor.



*-5.6ºC* esta noite(até me custa a acreditar neste valor, mas o carro também marcava -5.5ºC às 7:30) , desta vez meti o sensor 750 metros ainda mais abaixo, à entrada da localidade de Soutulho, num sítio que me parece ainda mais frio, depois de lá ter ido com o carro em diversas noites.
Na cidade o carro desceu aos -3.5ºC na zona do parque urbano da radial de Santiago.
Quando cheguei a casa marcava -1ºC, que foi precisamente a mínima aqui segundo o meu sensor.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia, -2,2°C por agora, mínima de -5,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2017 às 09:06)

Foto por telemóvel antes do nascer do sol 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2017 às 09:12)

O congelador de Miranda do Douro está a trabalhar bem, *- 6.2ºc* às 8:00 h de hoje


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Em Várzea da Serra, no cimo de vila, a mínima foi de *-4,6ºC*.
A brisa, que de vez em quando sopra naquele lugar, faz a temperatura andar aos altos e baixos a noite toda.

No fundo de vila, e na zona da piscina a temperatura mínima deverá ter sido consideravelmente inferior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

Bons dias ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 10.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Manhã fria no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar agora 1.3°C.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, mais uma manhã de geada. Hoje foi um pouco mais fresco que ontem, na estação do IPMA terá ido a -5ºC.

Na minha varanda apenas -3ºC, mas já deu para ver algumas coisas engraçadas com a água em sobrefusão.  Esta manhã, a água que estava num recipiente de plástico ainda estava no estado liquido, mas quando a despejei, no parapeito, gelou quase de imediato e ficou com um aspecto "gelatinoso". 





Noutras superfícies a água gelou durante a noite. Um pedaço de água que gelou no prato do vaso da planta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Boas...sol ....muito ,com 12.3ºC e algum vento de NNE.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2017 às 13:03)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens altas e 11,6°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2017 às 13:04)

Boas...geada de manhã com uma mínima de * -1ºC*
Sol com 8.7ºC e 51%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

Boas...sol meio passado ,nuvens altas a virem de NNE ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

Boas, temperatura em queda, de momento 12,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 16:47)

Ainda não foi desta que se bateu a mínima anual, mas não perde pela demora. Tenho notado é que uma mínima que comece a ser construída com céu limpo e vento nulo ou fraco, não pode continuar a descida se entretanto vierem rajadas de vento, mesmo que de leste, veremos se com o frio exremo que se vai instalar pelo interior peninsular esta conjetura se mantém. Mas para já de quarta para quinta o GFS está muito ventoso para aqui, toda a descida provocada será por vento de leste.

Bom entretanto graças ao vento intermitente que foi surgindo pela madrugada, a* mínima não passou dos -2.4ºC*, com recipientes de água exterior bem congelados e geada um pouco mais abundante.

Veremos como vai ser a mínima da próxima noite, mas diria que o vento não vai ajudar de novo, sigo agora com *8.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 18:03)

Aí está o vento a chegar, descida lenta com *6.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2017 às 18:59)

Boas, 3,6°C de momento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Descida de 1.3ºC  na última hora, vento fraco a nulo.
Temp. atual:* 5.4ºC*


----------



## Talhada (15 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Boas
Talhada(Montemuro) seguia com -1.5ºC as 18:00
Por Arneirós (Lamego) sigo com 3.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2017 às 19:13)

Como já vivi em Lamego, estou com expectativa para o próximo domingo,(madrugada) a cota segundo as saídas do GFS, rondam os 600/550 metros...Pode ser desta que a cidade veja de novo o elemento branco....;-)

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Boas...algum ventinho de N fresco ,com 8.7ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Talhada (15 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

sigo com 1.9ºC


----------



## keipha (15 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

Boas. Realmente o vento tem impedido das temperaturas descerem muito. Quando vai lançada, vem sempre vento para impedir a descida rápida. Hoje a mínima foi de -2.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

Boas...vento fresco de N,com 7.2ºC e 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

Noite péssima até ao momento, mas eu até já esperava... Terra anti-frio onde vivo, não dá para boas mínimas não dá para neve, enfim. Está bom é para vento, vento e mais vento. Sempre a mesma história, regresso quando tiver uma temperatura minimamente aceitável para a hora, porque estes *5.3ºC* atuais são de meter medo ao susto


----------



## lmg (15 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

De momento por aqui sigo com 2.4ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

Temperatura nos 2.8ºC e 70%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-1ºC* / *13ºC*


----------



## Talhada (15 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

Por aqui 0.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2017 às 01:02)

Ah bolas aí vai de novo a temperatura a subir em flecha, ausência de vento durante cerca de 25min, pois aí está ele de novo. Sigo com 1.3ºC em subida


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2017 às 07:16)

Bom dia, -3,7°C e mínima de -4,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2017 às 07:34)

Desculpem a qualidade

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2017 às 07:35)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Desculpem a qualidade
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk












Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Jan 2017 às 09:54)

Parabéns pelo que tens feito sempre, @Manmarlopes , o que fazes quase diariamente, sempre que se justifica, é excelente.  Só tenho pena de tantos do Interior Norte e Centro estarem a dormir perante tantas geadas seguidas, esquecendo de tirar fotos...Amigos, a geada é algo bonito de se ver, e apesar de estarem habituados, o pessoal do litoral, do sul e das ilhas acha muito interesse!
Se fosse lá nos Açores a gente já nem dormia noites seguidas se algum dia houvesse uma previsão de geada sequer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Bons dias ...muito sol ...quente ao sol ,com 12.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2017 às 12:47)

Boas ....com 14.1ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

Boa tarde. A mínima ficou-se somente em* -1.3ºC* pelas 6h:18m, é o terceiro dia consecutivo com mínima negativa. A geada foi relativamente abundante, e só não foi mais porque o vento impediu para variar Veremos a próxima noite, mas diria que a mínima vai ser igual ou mais alta que a de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2017 às 16:14)

Boas ...muito sol a aquecer uma parte da casa  e lá fora com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2017 às 17:09)

Por Bragança o sol vai reinando! A geada desta manhã foi intensa e deixou tudo branco!  
Na minha zona desceu aos *-4,3ºC.
*
A máxima tocou nos 17ºC. Neste momento a temperatura vai caindo, registando *10,7ºC.*


----------



## Talhada (16 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

De momento 4.9ºC


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Boa noite. Por aqui 9,0ºC , com algum vento. HR 45%


----------



## Talhada (16 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

segue com 3.3ºC. Mais frio que ontem por esta hora


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 16,6°C, por agora 5,6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco de N,com 10.7ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## lmg (16 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

A geada hoje de manhã, cerca das 09h00:






Sigo com 4,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Boas...vento de N a meter travão na temperatura,ainda com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Talhada (16 Jan 2017 às 21:59)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda nao desceu dos 2.4ºC
2.7ºC Atuais


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Boas...Temperatura atual 4.1ºC e 66%Hr

Dados de hoje  *0.8ºC* / *13.3ºC*


----------



## keipha (16 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Boas. por aqui, por incrível que pareça, a temperatura sobe . O vento teima em soprar e não deixa baixar a temperatura. a mínima de hoje foi de -0.2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia, mínima de -3,1°C e a atual de -3,0°C







Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 10:25)

Bons dias ...sol e algum vento ,com 12.5ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Boas ....muito sol e quente ,com 15.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2017 às 14:34)

Boas...Sol e vento
Temperatura 14.4ºC e 39%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

Boas ...por enquanto nada se passa ,sol quente e algum vento ,com 15.7ºC...bom ambiente na rua.


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2017 às 16:23)

Boas, por cá céu limpo e temperatura actual de 10,9ºC.

Mínima de -0,9ºC e máxima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (17 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

Estas temperaturas devem ser por pouco tempo, o frio está a chegar  no Sul de Espanha em Valência está a nevar ä Quota 0...Pena não estar prevista precipitação para o Norte.


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 17:04)

Joao_Penafiel disse:


> Estas temperaturas devem ser por pouco tempo, o frio está a chegar  no Sul de Espanha em Valência está a nevar ä Quota 0...Pena não estar prevista precipitação para o Norte.



Quando vieres trás alguma... a gerência agradece... e fotos????


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 17:33)

Boas...mais um final de tarde com céu limpo ,algum vento de NNE,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2017 às 17:39)

Um dos dias mais quentes deste Janeiro, amanhã já deve refrescar um pouco.

Ainda com 11ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2017 às 17:45)

Agora um pouco mais tarde.





Os meus extremos de hoje: -0,9ºC / 13,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

Boas...tudo calmo,pouco vento ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

depois do por-do-sol estabilizou nos 9.4ºC e teima em não descer mais. HR 59%


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

Várzea da Serra já esteve nos 3,2ºC, mas o vento apareceu e a temperatura disparou para os actuais 7,0ºC.

A máxima hoje foi de 11,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Fogo na Serra do Alvão mobiliza 72 bombeiros Incêndio florestal está a consumir mato "com muita intensidade".

Setenta e dois bombeiros foram mobilizados para combater um incêndio que está a queimar mato "com muita intensidade" e "empurrado pelo vento forte" na zona de Escariz, na Serra do Alvão, em Vila Real, disse fonte dos bombeiros. O comandante dos bombeiros da Cruz Branca de Vila Real, Orlando Matos, disse à agência Lusa que o fogo está a queimar uma zona de mato que está "muito seco", mas referiu que "está a arder com muita intensidade devido ao vento forte". "A nossa preocupação foi proteger a aldeia de Cravelas e agora estamos a tentar confiná-lo aqui junto aos caminhos", salientou.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...2-bombeiros-em-vila-real?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto

Como ainda não aberto um novo tópico dos incendios para este ano, resolvi publicar aqui.
Mas na página da PROCIV já conta com 98 operacionais e 23 veiculos.

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx?cID=15


----------



## huguh (17 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Frio? Temperaturas negativas? Neste momento o Alvão está assim...
quase 100 bombeiros lá (fotos de um amigo)


----------



## dahon (17 Jan 2017 às 21:42)

E a intensidade do vento a aumentar não ajuda nada. Por Viseu nos últimos minutos tem-se feito sentir algumas rajadas intensas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Boas...tudo calmo ,mínima da noite passada bateu nos 8.2ºC...de momento 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

Aqui já entrei em terreno negativo, -0,3ºC de momento e já se sente algum vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

O frio claramente a chegar. 3.7ºC com vento moderado de leste a sensação de frio é ainda maior.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

Boa noite. Por aqui o vento de leste está a aumentar drasticamente a sua velocidade, a temperatura segue muito alta ainda com 6.2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Estação Wunderground *Grandais*, nos arredores de Bragança vai com *-4,1ºC *

Talvez a temperatura mais baixa da rede WU neste momento.


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

Frio e vento, temperatura atual 3.9ºC, wind chill 1ºC, 32%Hr

Dados de hoje  *2.3ºC* / *14.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

Boas...o vento começou aumentar...já com rajadas ,com 6.4ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação Wunderground *Grandais*, nos arredores de Bragança vai com *-4,1ºC *
> 
> Talvez a temperatura mais baixa da rede WU neste momento.



É uma pena termos ficado sem dados de Chaves, por estes dias será uma das zonas com menos vento e atendendo a inversão bem forte do Tamega resultaria em mínimas brutais.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

Tem graça porque apesar do vento a temperatura não pára de cair. O dia começa com 2.0ºC (meteocovilhã).


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tem graça porque apesar do vento a temperatura não pára de cair. O dia começa com 2.0ºC (meteocovilhã).



É assim que funciona quando o vento é de leste e está associado a uma massa de ar muito fria e seca. Digamos que nestes casos a descida é inversamente proporcional à velocidade do vento O mesmo se passa no Verão, só que com vento de leste associado a massas de ar muito quentes.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Jan 2017 às 01:57)

Boa noite!
Acho interessante partilhar convosco a minha perspetiva de que desta vez Portugal continental vai registar temperaturas realmente muito baixas, depois de um dia aparentemente "morno" que possivelmente nos levou a pensar que as previsões podiam falhar...
Notem que as Penhas Douradas, tal como o interior norte e centro em geral, registam uma queda da temperaturas significativa; mas o sinal mais evidente de que a situação deverá continuar a agravar-se é a notável descida da humidade relativa à medida que a temperatura desce. Normalmente o que acontece, em especial nos vales ou zonas interiores em noites de céu limpo e pouco vento é a diminuição da temperatura; porém, como a massa de ar não se altera no que ao vapor de água diz respeito, significa que a humidade relativa aumenta. E, a partir de certo ponto, torna-se muito difícil a temperatura diminuir para além de certos valores, pois a humidade acaba por ter um papel de regular a temperatura.
Agora, o que temos é uma mudança muito acentuada da massa de ar existente, com a chegada da vaga de frio. Assim, a humidade absoluta está a diminuir tanto que mesmo a queda das temperaturas não consegue ter repercussão na humidade relativa.
Estamos perante uma situação em que a natureza deixa uma margem muito maior para que as temperaturas caiam, no que parecerá por vezes uma queda livre.
Julgo ser plausível considerar que esta não será a noite mais fria, mas as que se seguem. Quando o vento começar a diminuir novamente, após a entrada total da massa de ar continental, aí teremos inversões de temperatura inevitáveis, que se somam à própria intrusão de ar muito frio em altitude.
Cá fico por Lisboa à espera de registar os "meus" zero graus, e na esperança de ver alguma geada fraca...
Bons acompanhamentos! E...agasalhem-se!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 02:00)

Vento fraco de leste com algumas rajadas moderadas. A temperatura tem descido lentamente mas sem recuos, sigo assim com *2.6ºC.*


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

Já sigo com -0.3, vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 03:08)

Na torre está difícil descer, já esteve nos -4,4ºC e subiu nos últimos minutos até aos -3,6ºC.

No outro lado da fronteira estações à mesma altitude e latitude estão abaixo dos -10ºC.

Aqui tenho -3,7ºC e continua a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 07:03)

Por terras do Nordeste Transmontano o frio já é intenso.

*-5ºc* no aeródromo de Mogadouro neste momento  







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia, mínima de -5,5°C de momento -4,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2017 às 07:38)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:58)

Grandais, Bragança segue com* -9,1ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Por aqui ainda -5ºC na varanda. Por estas bandas as várias estações regiraram mínimas entre -7ºC e -9ºC, nas depressões os valores terão sido ainda mais baixos.

Junto ao rio Sabor esta manhã o sensor do carro marcava -9,5ºC.





O rio está gelado de uma margem à outra.





Na Puebla de Sanábria, pelo menos -12,5ºC, Villardeciervos também passou de -10ºC. Aguardemos pela mínima de Miranda.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2017 às 09:19)

Mínima de -4ºC no Sarzedo, algo que não acontece todos os anos, visto ser uma zona de encosta e pouco afectada por grandes inversões térmicas, mas desta vez temos frio em altitude.


----------



## dahon (18 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

Por Viseu mais que o frio o que impressiona é a intensidade do vento com várias rajadas acima dos 50 km/h na última hora, isto provoca uma sensação térmica bem agreste.

Edit: A estação meteorológica do aeródromo indica a temperatura aparente a rondar os -7ºC, não sei até que ponto é um valor fiável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Bons dias ...hoje já é a sério ,vento gelado e com 4.4ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

Excelentes imagens Dan!

Não há como levantar cedo!! 

Na minha zona não ultrapassamos o dia 1 de janeiro... *-7,2ºC* de mínima... amanhã há mais!

No IPMA o panorama era este:


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia. Por aqui actual 1.2ºC 37%hr. A mínima que registei foi só de -0.7ºC mas sendo uma zona entre prédios não admira


----------



## Cesar (18 Jan 2017 às 11:38)

Vento forte e frio cortante.


----------



## dahon (18 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Rajada de *96.2 km/h* há poucos minutos atrás, no aeródromo de Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 12:13)

Boas ...vento gelado mais calmo ,com 6.3ºC .


----------



## Sleet (18 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Finalmente o Inverno a aparecer, já não era sem tempo 

Mínima de -2.8 ºC na estação meteorológica que está localizada na zona alta da vila, e vento moderado a soprar desde as primeiras horas da manhã, o que torna a tarefa de andar na rua bastante desagradável. Agora 3.5 ºC


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 12:20)

*Gimonde*

*Temperaturas negativas congelaram rio em Bragança
*

















As temperaturas negativas dos últimos dois dias, com as mínimas a descer até -6 e -7 graus durante a noite e madrugada, congelou o rio que atravessa a aldeia de Gimonde, no concelho de Bragança.

Esta manhã pouca gente andava pela zona, porque o frio afasta os moradores da rua. Nem uma cegonha que fixou residência nas margens do Rio Sabor se atreveu a por a pata na água.

Se para os forasteiros a situação é inusual, para os locais é só o sinal "dos rigores do inverno transmontano", diz José Fernandes, 78 anos, acrescentando que já viu o rio assim muitas vezes. "Acontece todos os anos no inverno. Para nós é normal. Por vezes mantém-se assim vários dias, depende sempre do frio", conta sem se demorar muito na paragem que o tempo chama para o recolhimento da casa. Ainda assim, José gosta de ver o gelo no curso de água, "um espetáculo da natureza" que leva gente à aldeia.

Valdemar, com 80 anos, há três meses que vive em Gimonde e ainda se surpreende com o rio congelado. "Está mesmo muito frio. Dizem que isto acontece todos os anos, mas para mim é novidade e acho bonito", realça o idoso.


http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bra...tivas-congelaram-rio-em-braganca-5612898.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 12:22)

Impressionantes os -3ºC neste momento em Padornelo a norte de Bragança.
Trata-se de uma localidade atravessada pela A52 (Vigo-Benavente) bem conhecida de nós raiotos.


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Boas...Sol e muito vento wind chill* -2ºC*  e já teve *-5ºC*
Temperatura 2.8ºC e 34%Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 12:26)

Carrazedo de Montenegro e Várzea da Serra com 0ºC, imagino a sensação térmica...


----------



## lmg (18 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Hoje por aqui mínima de -2.6ºC pelas 08h00.
Actualmente com 2.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Boas ...o vento mais de ESE ,com 6.9ºC e ar seco.


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Jan 2017 às 14:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Carrazedo de Montenegro e Várzea da Serra com 0ºC, imagino a sensação térmica...



Confirmo! Aqui por Carrazedo esteve agreste de manha, a sensação térmica é terrível. Mas até se estava bem ao sol nos locais abrigados do vento.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 14:35)

Desde já peço desculpa pois não deve ser o sitio adequado mas não o encontrei.

Fica aqui uma pérola!


Alguém me pode dizer o ano disto e se desde então alguma vez nevou igualmente tanto?


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 16:07)

O local mais frio que conheço é em rebordainhos-bragança. Lá hoje deve estar qualquer coisa...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desde já peço desculpa pois não deve ser o sitio adequado mas não o encontrei.
> 
> Fica aqui uma pérola!
> 
> ...


Isso sim é um verdadeiro nevão!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 16:45)

Boas...no horizonte tudo limpo em volta ,vento continua fraco,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

Boas, estão neste momento 0,6ºC com céu limpo e quase sem vento. A próxima madrugada pode ser mais fria que a de hoje se o vento cooperar.

Mínima de -5,7ºC e máxima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

Boa tarde. Dia extremamente ventoso com rajadas por vezes fortes de Leste. A mínima foi uma miséria, chegou apenas  a *-0.1ºC.*

Durante a tarde o vento tem vindo a diminuir um pouco a intensidade, e de momento sigo com 5.3ºC.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2017 às 17:31)

Fil disse:


> Boas, estão neste momento 0,6ºC com céu limpo e quase sem vento. A próxima madrugada pode ser mais fria que a de hoje se o vento cooperar.
> 
> Mínima de -5,7ºC e máxima de 3,2ºC.



Meu deus essa temperatura a esta hora...  ainda me queixo às vezes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

Boas...o sol já se foi ,sem vento ,com 4.8ºC...é sempre a descer .


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

O vento quase não dá sinal. Neste momento 2.4ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desde já peço desculpa pois não deve ser o sitio adequado mas não o encontrei.
> 
> Fica aqui uma pérola!
> 
> ...



Essas imagens reportam-se ao final da década de 90, tanto quanto me recordo terá sido em 1995, mas também (a memória tem destas coisas) acho plausível que tenha sido em 1996 (este assunto até já foi aqui debatido no fórum em Dezembro de 2008, se não me engano) . Foi um Inverno que não recordo como tendo sido de eventos significativos a cotas médias/baixas, mas que na Estrela, como se vê, foi muito generoso. Para se ter uma ideia, lembro-me de ter ido às Penhas da Saúde na primeira semana de Março e a estrada para a Torre ainda estava cortada, situação que se arrastava desde meados de Janeiro. Na altura, esta situação provocou a ira dos comerciantes que têm lojas na Torre, mas a verdade é que os nevões foram recorrentes, semana após semana, com acumulações brutais.

Tenho 43 anos e tanto quanto consigo recuar em termos de memória, não me recordo de outro Inverno assim, se falarmos apenas em termos do Planalto Central, recordo-me, por outro lado, de anos com mais nevões a cotas inferiores.


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2017 às 18:19)

Na passada noite com a temperatura a chegar aos -2.4ºC, neste momento já sigo com 0.1ºC, hoje a noite promete temperaturas fresquinhas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

Dia gélido pela Covilhã, a "máxima", se assim se pode chamar, foi atingida ao início da madrugada (quando o ar frio ainda se estava a instalar) e a partir daí foi sempre a descer.
Ainda assim as rajadas de vento constante não deixaram a temperatura descer muito abaixo de -1ºC, mas a sensação térmica, ao início da manhã, era de quase *- 8ºC* (dados _Meteocovilha_). Ao meio-dia a temperatura era de apenas 0,7ºC e à tarde não foi além de 2,7ºC.


Veremos, se na próxima madrugada, o vento abranda e há inversão térmica. Aí será no vale, junto ao Zêzere, onde se poderão observar os valores mais interessantes...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Essas imagens reportam-se ao final da década de 90, tanto quanto me recordo terá sido em 1995, mas também (a memória tem destas coisas) acho plausível que tenha sido em 1996 (este assunto até já foi aqui debatido no fórum em Dezembro de 2008, se não me engano) . Foi um Inverno que não recordo como tendo sido de eventos significativos a cotas médias/baixas, mas que na Estrela, como se vê, foi muito generoso. Para se ter uma ideia, lembro-me de ter ido às Penhas da Saúde na primeira semana de Março e a estrada para a Torre ainda estava cortada, situação que se arrastava desde meados de Janeiro. Na altura, esta situação provocou a ira dos comerciantes que têm lojas na Torre, mas a verdade é que os nevões foram recorrentes, semana após semana, com acumulações brutais.
> 
> Tenho 43 anos e tanto quanto consigo recuar em termos de memória, não me recordo de outro Inverno assim, se falarmos apenas em termos do Planalto Central, recordo-me, por outro lado, de anos com mais nevões a cotas inferiores.



Corretissimo, 1996 confirmei no video. Realmente é impressionante a acumulação de neve, metros!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

Boas ...sem vento baixou até aos 2.5ºC,bastou uma pequena aragem ,de momento 4.0ºC .


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Essas imagens reportam-se ao final da década de 90, tanto quanto me recordo terá sido em 1995, mas também (a memória tem destas coisas) acho plausível que tenha sido em 1996 (este assunto até já foi aqui debatido no fórum em Dezembro de 2008, se não me engano) . Foi um Inverno que não recordo como tendo sido de eventos significativos a cotas médias/baixas, mas que na Estrela, como se vê, foi muito generoso. Para se ter uma ideia, lembro-me de ter ido às Penhas da Saúde na primeira semana de Março e a estrada para a Torre ainda estava cortada, situação que se arrastava desde meados de Janeiro. Na altura, esta situação provocou a ira dos comerciantes que têm lojas na Torre, mas a verdade é que os nevões foram recorrentes, semana após semana, com acumulações brutais.
> 
> Tenho 43 anos e tanto quanto consigo recuar em termos de memória, não me recordo de outro Inverno assim, se falarmos apenas em termos do Planalto Central, recordo-me, por outro lado, de anos com mais nevões a cotas inferiores.



Eu tenho quase a certeza que é do inverno de 95/96.

Uma foto desse inverno na Estrela:


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Boas, há momentos atrás 





Máxima de 10,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 19:45)

Boas...começou nova descida mesmo o vento já a rolar e ,com 3.0ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## lmg (18 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

De momento sigo com -1.2ºC.
Máxima de hoje: 4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

Torre nos *-8,4ºC*...

Imagino durante a madrugada


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Por aqui quando cheguei a casa por volta das 19.45 o termometro do carro marcava 1 ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui -3,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Um desastre aqui, porque nem temos ventania nem ausência do mesmo, como tal a temperatura está a descer nas calmas ao sabor do vento de leste fraco.

Levo uns estonteantes* 1.2ºC*


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

Hoje isto vai mesmo com um lançamento, já vou com -1.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Porreiro vento a regressar à grande... Parece que a temperatura conseguida até ao momento já foi construída em parte com o seu enfraquecimento, caso contrário não estaria a subir e sim a descer se o vento aumentasse de velocidade, estou para ver até onde é que isto vai subir agora. Que vergonha até em Sagres faz mais frio

Temp. Atual: 1.5ºC em subida!!


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Torre nos *-8,4ºC*...
> 
> Imagino durante a madrugada



na noite passada o meteocovilhã registou -11.3ºC na torre


----------



## tiaguh7 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:35)

Grandais, a escassos km's de Bragança segue com - 7,4... Deve facilmente passar os - 9,2 desta manhã. 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

Temperatura tem estado sempre quase igual, devido ao vento
De momento 2ºC e 43%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.1ºC* / *4.9ºC*


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

A minha estação marca neste momento -3,9ºC. Espero pelo menos bater a mínima de hoje, se o vento não resolver aparecer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Mais uma hora passada mais do mesmo... É que a temperatura nem sobe nem desce, ganhou raizes entre 1.4ºC e 1.5ºC e ali promete ficar.

Para quem tinha esperança numa mínima jeitosa para esta noite, começo a perdê-la..


----------



## keipha (18 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais uma hora passada mais do mesmo... É que a temperatura nem sobe nem desce, ganhou raizes entre 1.4ºC e 1.5ºC e ali promete ficar.
> 
> Para quem tinha esperança numa mínima jeitosa para esta noite, começo a perdê-la..


Aqui parecido. O vento não deixa baixar. Sigo com 0.4°C.


----------



## xtremebierzo (18 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Boas noites, por aquí teño -6.7 vento en calma  Humedad Rel. 44%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2017 às 22:59)

Boas...algum vento de NNE,com 2.1ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de hoje -0.2ºC / 7.4ºC .


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Tão rápido desceu como subiu, neste momento estou com -0.5ºC, não esperava que subisse tanto


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

Enquanto isso, deflagra neste momento um incêndio a norte de Bragança.






Na zona devem estar pelo menos uns -8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

Fil disse:


> Enquanto isso, deflagra neste momento um incêndio a norte de Bragança.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como é que isto é possível? Algo piromaníaco?


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

1.5ºC  48%hr com algum vento


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

Andam loucos com estes incêndios na mata a meio da noite 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que isto é possível? Algo piromaníaco?



Pois, não sei se a baixa humidade poderá ter alguma influência mas mesmo no verão é raro ver incêndios aqui nos arredores.

-5,0ºC na minha estação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 00:49)

Desisto... Se a temperatura conseguir igualar a mínima de ontem já vai ser uma sorte. Acho que vou andando, porque cada vez que abro o mapa de estações do IPMA e as páginas dos outros seguimentos dá-me um nó no estômago de ver tanta estação com temperaturas decentes que enfim. Acho que se devia criar um outro medicamento aqui para o fórum, o ventilex para doença ventosa profunda

Cerca de 2h depois está tudo igual, vento moderado de leste com rajadas e temperatura em 1.5ºC. Já que é para estar vento, podia ficar mais forte, assim talvez baixasse a temperatura, que por estranho que pareça, penso que o vento de leste não está a ajudar na descida em nadinha. Em Dezembro de 2014 com menos frio em altura e com intensidades de vento semelhantes a temperatura desceu e desceu bem. Agora hoje?! Nem parece que tenho uma massa de ar siberiano em cima.


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2017 às 01:03)

Temperatura *-0.9ºC* e 65%Hr
Wind chill *-3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 01:49)

Bom, deve estar para cair um santo do altar, porque finalmente a descida começou (espero que ao dizer isto a temperatura não comece a retroceder de novo). Neste momento o vento enfraqueceu um pouco, a temperatura está a descer 0.1ºC a cada 5/6min. Que continue assim

Temp. atual:* 0.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 07:04)

Bom dia, bastante frio 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 07:08)

-9graus?!
Brutal! Mínima agressiva.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 07:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> -9graus?!
> Brutal! Mínima agressiva.


É o "wind chill"

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 07:15)

Manmarlopes disse:


> É o "wind chill"
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk



São -8,2 graus entao


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Mínima de -8,9°C por agora
Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 07:53)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Mínima de -8,9°C por agora
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk








Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Não esteve tão agreste por aqui, contudo a mínima ainda tocou nos *-8,1ºC.
*
Quanto ao incêndio, Fil, é a terceira vez este mês na mesma zona. Penso que serão controlados, queimadas talvez, já que ocorreram todos ao inicio da noite e terminam também antes da alvorada... O de ontem não observei, mas os da semana passada foram em Espanha, a norte de Vilarinho / Zeive.


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

Às 10 da manha com sol...


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Segundo algumas fotos de temomentros de carro no face a temperatura na Sertã chegou aos -6º C as 8.30 9 horas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Bons dias ...hoje a temperatura já bateu em terreno negativo ...baixou até aos -1.6ºC ,algumas nuvens altas e vento ,de momento 3.3ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2017 às 10:32)

Bom dia. A mínima que registei foi -2.1ºC. 

Actual de 0.3ºC | 58%hr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Reportagem da SIC a mostrar o rio de Onor (ou Sabor?) congelado, na aldeia de Gimonde em Bragança.

 http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-01-19-Temperaturas-negativas-congelam-rio-em-Braganca


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Reportagem da SIC a mostrar o rio de Onor (ou Sabor?) congelado, na aldeia de Gimonde em Bragança.
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-01-19-Temperaturas-negativas-congelam-rio-em-Braganca



Excelente, essa aldeia é brutal. 

PS: Epa não querendo ser mau, gostei do disfarce do reporter ao escorregar no gelo, depois sentou-se involuntariamente.


----------



## Sleet (19 Jan 2017 às 11:43)

Em Loriga a mínima foi de -3.3 ºC, mais baixa que a da noite anterior, mas até podia ter sido menor não fosse o vento que só resolveu abrandar já durante a madrugada. Agora 4.3 ºC e com tendência de subida.

A mínima na Torre foi mais alta que a da noite anterior, ficando-se pelos -9.2 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Várzea da Serra chegou agora a terreno positivo.
0,1ºC actualmente.

O mesmo vento que não deixou a temperatura descer por aí além (mínima de -6,3ºC), é o mesmo que agora não deixa subir a temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 13:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Reportagem da SIC a mostrar o rio de Onor (ou Sabor?) congelado, na aldeia de Gimonde em Bragança.
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-01-19-Temperaturas-negativas-congelam-rio-em-Braganca



Nem um nem o outro...
É o Rio Igrejas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2017 às 14:20)

Boas ...tarde serena ,quase sem vento ,sol quentinho para se estar ,com 8.0ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Boas...Durante a noite a Humidade la aumentou e formou-se geada, a mínima foi *-4.5ºC*
Temperatura atual 6.8ºC e 31%Hr


----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nem um nem o outro...
> É o Rio Igrejas.


Rio de onor é uma aldeia com a fronteira pelo meio. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Por aqui uma temperatura aceitável, a mínima chegou aos -3.3ºC, com rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

Boa tarde. Para mim é um dia de desilusão meteorológica, a mínima foi de apenas *-1.4ºC,* pouco depois do meu último post aqui a informar que a temperatura descia 0.1ºC a cada 5/6min, acabou-se este ritmo, e a temperatura para baixar 0.1ºC passou a demorar no mínimo 20min, foi péssimo.

Ainda assim foi o suficiente para congelar a água de recipientes que tenho lá fora, aliás dado que a temperatura ainda está relativamente baixa, a esta hora ainda há algum gelo nesses recipientes. A passarada que costuma ir lá beber água andou a fazer ski por cima dos pratos 

Depois a neve no Algarve para mim, hoje, foi a gota de água, tenho mesmo que pensar em mudar-me para um local mais violento em termos de frio, porque aqui morre-se sempre na praia ...

Entretanto levo uns 7.5ºC atuais.


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

Boas, por aqui estão neste momento 2,2ºC que é para já a máxima do dia e surpreendentemente menor que a de ontem. A minha mínima foi apenas até aos -5,8ºC.

Parece que por todas as estações da zona a temperatura estagnou por completo a meio da madrugada e nenhuma estação chegou aos dois dígitos negativos incluindo Grandais que chegou aos -8,8ºC por volta das 2h mas a mínima não foi além dos -9,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:31)

Fotos de Gimonde, ontem dia 18, publicadas hoje no Mensageiro de Bragança: 












http://www.mdb.pt/noticia/vaga-de-frio-congelou-o-rio-em-gimonde-6064


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Boa tarde vi agora na rtp que a mínima mais baixa do país foi na estação do ipma no sabugal com -9.9.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

Em Várzea a máxima ficou-se pelos 1,6ºC.

Agora, com vento nulo, a temperatura segue em rápida descida: -1,1ºC. Não tarda e dispara o vento, invertendo a descida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Para já o vento tem acalmado bastante durante a tarde, eu só queria era que ele não surgisse desmedidamente durante o resto da noite, porque esta poderá ser última noite para o que resta desta pseudo entrada continental se redimir por aqui.

De momento sigo com *4.0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Por Bragança a tarde vai idêntica à de ontem... *1,7ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2017 às 18:08)

Boas ...sem vento ,com 3.7ºC...vai com boa descida .


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui a actual é 1.9ºC 52%hr. Parece estar a descer bem


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

Já baixou dos 3 negativos a esta hora em Grandais (Bragança). 

Vamos ver se nesta em nas próximas noites, com o frio já instalado, não teremos surpresas, com algumas estações a poderem superar as mínimas das 2 noites passadas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Boas ...com entrada de vento de NNE,já saltou para os 5.4ºC...agora a descida é mais lenta.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 19:33)

Boas, dados de hoje -9,2°/ 10,0°C e atual de -1,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, dados de hoje -9,2°/ 10,0°C e atual de -1,8°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


-9,2º?!!!!! Incrivel registo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Parece-me que está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

Meteofan disse:


> -9,2º?!!!!! Incrivel registo!


Estou no vale do rio Alva

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 19:42)

Já fiz camping no Verão em São Gião (Oliveira do Hospital) no vale do Alva e mesmo no Verão passei frio.


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

Boas... A descer bem sem vento, 0.9ºC e 50%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-4.5ºC* /* 6.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

E pronto parece que estamos a voltar ao mesmo cenário de ontem, mas quando é que o vento desaparece...

Sigo com 1.8ºC e muitas dificuldades na descida em especial na última hora.


----------



## keipha (19 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

A temperatura hoje já vai a descer mais acentuadamente. Há menos vento e pode ser que a madrugada traga uma mínima decente. Hoje foi de -1.7°C. o vento não deixou baixar mais.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Boas, por agora -2,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

Carrazêda de Ansiães é a estação mais fria agora, já nos *-4,7ºC*, se o vento continuar nulo isto promete!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 21:00)

O fartote de vento continua, está mais fraco que ontem, mas ainda assim está a dificultar a descida tal e qual como ontem.

Sigo com 2.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (19 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

Pelas as imagens de satélite pode ser que aja supresas para os lados do distrito da Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2017 às 21:18)

Boas ...vento moderado de NNE ,com 3.3ºC 40%HR.

Dados de hoje -1.6ºC / 8.3ºC.


----------



## keipha (19 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O fartote de vento continua, está mais fraco que ontem, mas ainda assim está a dificultar a descida tal e qual como ontem.
> 
> Sigo com 2.1ºC.


Falei cedo demais . Mesmo assim está mais frio que ontem


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2017 às 22:39)

Mais uma noite miserável... Vento quase com rajadas moderadas e 2.6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

E lá se foi a mínima de Carrazêda, voltou o vento


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2017 às 07:31)

Bom dia, céu com muitas nuvens e geada, de momento -6,8°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2017 às 07:51)

Agora mesmo





Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2017 às 08:15)

Aqui também céu muito nublado e a temperatura ronda os 0ºC mas duvido que caia algo destas nuvens...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Bons dias ...nuvens e o sol aparecer ,com 7.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Fotos que encontrei no face sertã 10h da manha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Boas ...o sol vai aparecendo e vai aquecendo ambiente na rua ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (20 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Frio com nuvens altas e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 14:18)

Boas...meio nublado e sol a meio termo ,com 9.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

Boas tardes, hoje de manhã já estava mais quente, às 7 da matina a farmácia Ferrer marcava 2ºC, no meu bairro as fontes tinham todas uma placa de gelo.

Por agora, céu meio encoberto, e até está bem agradável, tendo em conta os últimos dias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 15:40)

Boas...por aqui só nublado,vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Boas...Manhã e até ao meio da tarde com sol e nuvens, mas por agora totalmente encoberto
Temperatura 7.6ºC e 54%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Boas...continua nublado,sem vento ,com 7.9ºC 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Boas...com esta manta por cima ,temperatura não mexe,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

Boas, por aqui alguma nebulosidade e também algum vento com uma temperatura actual de 1,4ºC.

Os extremos de hoje foram de -1,1ºC / 6,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...vento fraco de NNE,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2017 às 23:57)

Temperatura 4.3ºC e 68%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-1ºC* / *7.8ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2017 às 00:50)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Alguém que já tenha feito algum registo de Gimonde?
Qual a diferença médias em noites de inversão quando comparado com Bragança?
Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2017 às 01:41)

Boa noite.  Ontem até perdi a vontade de aqui vir... Tinha colocado as expectativas minimamente elevadas, sempre pensei por exemplo que o recorde da mínima anual caísse pelo menos para valores entre -3°C e -4°C, mas qual quê... Três dias de "grande" influência de ar continental frio, três dias de sofrimento e de sangue frio para ficar a assistir às temperaturas miseráveis que se foram registando por aqui, mas ao mesmo tempo para assistir também às  descidas brutais em locais peculiares.  Desgraçado do vento de leste que devia ter provocado uma maior  descida de temperatura e não provocou sem motivo aparente.  Em Dezembro de 2014, uma entrada com traços continentais não tão fria e com vento de leste associado conseguiu levar a temperatura até -2.7°C, sempre pensei que com o frio que tivemos fosse mais que possível ultrapassar esta marca, mas a verdade é que tudo se resumiu na prática a "duas mínimas positivas" e uma negativa, *-0.1°C* na quarta, *-1.4°C* na quinta e ontem uns espantosos *1.4°C.* Foi por um pouco que a mínima de ontem não foi igualada às 00h de hoje.

Sigo com *0.4ºC* e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia, céu com menos nebulosidade e -5,4°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Bons dias ...voltamos aos dias de sol total ,com 8.7ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 11:42)

Boas ,muito sol e vai aquecendo o ambiente na rua e janelas abertas para o lado do sol ...a casa está um gelo ,lá fora vai nos 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 12:33)

Boas ...maravilha este sol ,em vez de frio seco ,com 11.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

Boas...Sol com 10.4ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 14:58)

Boas ...sol quente ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Boas...que bela tarde de inverno para se poder regar há vontade ...fim de tarde calmo,sem vento ,com 7.8ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

Boas de momento 2,8°C, dados de hoje 14,4° / -5,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

Mais uma mínima insignificante para o dia de hoje, ficou-se apenas nos *-0.5ºC*, a geada era relativamente fraca.

Atualmente sigo com 3.2ºC e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

A descida ficou lenta há cerca de 20min com uma brisa que surgiu. Temperatura bloqueada em *2.3ºC* depois de ter estado em 2.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

Boas...vento fraco,com 7.2ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2017 às 23:49)

Boas...Temperatura 2.2ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.9ºC* / *11ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

A temperatura esteve a descer ao ritmo de uma lesma até há poucos minutos. Agora já desce razoavelmente, sigo com *0.6ºC.
*
Já não me lembro de a temperatura entrar em terreno negativo antes da meia-noite, há que séculos... enfim...


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 00:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A temperatura esteve a descer ao ritmo de uma lesma até há poucos minutos. Agora já desce razoavelmente, sigo com *0.6ºC.
> *
> Já não me lembro de a temperatura entrar em terreno negativo antes da meia-noite, há que séculos... enfim...



Mas para que é que eu falei... Aí vai a temperatura em escalada galopante: *0.9ºC* (subida de 0.1ºC a cada 2min). Já ando a ficar mais que pelos cabelos com este vento, malditas pseudo-depressões que nos rodeiam... Ainda se fosse para chover, agora vento dispenso!!!


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2017 às 00:44)

Boa noite. 3.8ºC... 74%hr. Inversão térmica no seu melhor


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2017 às 01:55)

Boas, neste momento -0,7ºC e céu limpo.

Os extremos do dia foram de -0,1ºC / 7,2ºC sendo que a mínima foi atingida pouco antes da meia-noite. A mínima pela manhã foi de 1,2ºC devido à nebulosidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 02:09)

Só agora entrei nos negativos.

Só para passar dos 0.0ºC a *-0.1ºC* foram 10min


----------



## keipha (22 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Hoje com menos vento a mínima desceu até aos -2.6°C. com uma bela camada de geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2017 às 10:42)

Bons dias ...em cheio...muito sol ,com 9.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2017 às 11:36)

Boas ...sol em grande ,que vai aquecendo este bocadinho do planeta ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

Bom dia, geada de manhã, de momento céu com algumas nuvens altas e 9,4°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2017 às 12:45)

Mais uma manhã de geada. As estações da cidade registaram valores mínimos por volta de -5ºC, junto ao rio foram certamente mais baixos.

O rio Sabor encontra-se parcialmente gelado e com um caudal bem razoável, apesar da ausência de precipitação.

Onde a água corre com mais intensidade vai formando estas estruturas de gelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Boas ...vai aparecendo algumas nuvens a poente ,vento aumentar,com 13.2ºC...mais quente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

Por aqui algum vento e 11,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

Boa tarde!
A mínima na minha zona foi de *-5,2ºC. *Deixou uma bela camada de geada!

Esta manhã fui descobrir o percurso do minifondo do "Bragança Granfondo". Recomendo qualquer um! (mini, medio ou o Granfondo! Depende das pernas!
http://www.bragancagranfondo.com/

No percurso passei em Gimonde onde o rio Sabor ainda se mantém congelado!





Mais adiante, em Rio de Onor, o rio de Onor também estava com uma boa camada de gelo!





Já perto das 13h em Varge, o rio Igrejas também mantinha ainda uma zona gelada


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

Boas. 7.8ºC, 53%hr. Ao inicio da tarde apareceram alguma nuvens escuras mas depressa fugiram.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2017 às 17:15)

Boas, por aqui 11,2°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

Mais umas fotos desta manhã.

O rio Sabor parcialmente gelado neste troço.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

Boa tarde. Madrugada algo fria, não tão fria ainda como a do 1º de Janeiro, mas obteve-se a 2ª mínima mais baixa do ano. A *mínima ficou-se nos -2.7ºC, com geada muito abundante e pequenas superficies de água congeladas. 
*
Não consegui fazer registos porque ando meio adoentado, e ir para o frio não é lá muito boa ideia... Mas a geada foi até tão ou mais abundante que a do 1º de Janeiro

Ainda assim continuo chateado, porque ainda não foi batida a mínima anual dos -2.9ºC.

O dia foi ainda de céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus, nuvens que a esta hora estão na prática extintas.

Sigo ainda com 7.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde calmo ,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui 1,6°C, dados de hoje 13,0° / -5,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Neste momento sigo com* 2.8°C*, menos 0.4°C que ontem pela mesma hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

O vento permanece bastante calmo, gostava mesmo que continuasse assim, para ver até onde ia a temperatura antes da meia-noite.

A temperatura segue em *1.6ºC* (menos 0.7ºC que ontem à mesma hora)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2017 às 22:27)

Boas...limpo e algum vento fraco de N,com 7.2ºC 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2017 às 23:00)

Descida bastante lenta e insignificante na última hora. Regressou uma ligeira brisa que só permitiu a conservação da temperatura em* 1.3ºC - temperatura atual.
*
Eu bem queria que a temperatura entrasse nos negativos antes da meia-noite, mas estou a ver que fica para outras núpcias


----------



## Cesar (22 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

Dia mais quente com algumas nuvens durante a tarde.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Descida de 0.7ºC na última hora,* 0.6ºC atuais* e muita lentidão a descer... Aliás a temperatura está algo intermitente entre 0.6ºC e 0.7ºC, maldita brisa e nebulosidade que surgiu...

Não tenho mesmo sorte nenhuma... Já não me bastava o vento agora ainda tenho nuvens...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2017 às 08:16)

Bons dias ...já com sol há nascença ,com 5.0ºC e vento fresco de N.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia. Actual de 6.3ºC... 54%hr... vento frio..


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

Bom dia!
Mais uma manhã de geada por Bragança. A mínima ficou nos* -4,7ºC*.
Neste momento muito sol e *9,6ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 13:51)

Esta madrugada foi novamente para esquecer, o vento de leste regressou em grande e com rajadas moderadas entre a madrugada e a manhã. Resultado, foi mais uma mínima para atirar ao caldeiro!

Mínima então de* 0.6ºC à meia-noite*, no resto da madrugada a temperatura andou quase sempre acima dos 3ºC, devido à nebulosidade que se instalava momentaneamente e sobretudo por causa do vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2017 às 14:35)

Boas ...muito sol mas o vento de N hoje não para ,hoje mais fresco,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

Boas...limpo e o vento fresco de N mais calmo ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

Boas...limpo e com 9.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

*-2,1ºC* de momento em Várzea da Serra.
Não tarda aparece o vento e já faz disparar a temperatura.

Nos últimos 3 dias foram fotocópias uns dos outros:
Tmáx de 7,1ºc e Tmin a variar entre os -3,3ºC e os -3,7ºC.

Entretanto voltou a humidade, e acumulação de 0,2mm de "derretimento da geada".


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

Boas, estão 4,0°C e o céu com uma "barra" de nuvens a oeste. De manhã esteve assim:










Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

De momento sigo com *4.3ºC* e descida lenta. O vento é fraco e de SE/ESE.


----------



## lmg (23 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

A mínima de hoje mal chegou aos negativos: *-0.2ºC*
Actualmente nos 3.3ºc.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

depois da geada da manha, o dia terminou com nova geada a caminho.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

Chaves vai gelando por mais uma noite... está a jogar o Desportivo e nota-se que está frio...

Chaves Aérodromo às 20h: 1.5ºC


----------



## DRC (23 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

Pelo Sabugal registo *2,4ºC* e uma humidade relativa de 65%.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 21:01)

Aqui ainda só vai nos 3.0ºC. Ai brisa, brisa...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

1ºC 
Não deve ser fácil para os Madeirenses!
Carrega Chaves!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco de NNE,com 7.7ºC 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 1ºC
> Não deve ser fácil para os Madeirenses!
> Carrega Chaves!



Até choram com a inversão! 
O higrómetro está bem avariado.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Por estes lados 4.6ºC... 55%hr. Brisa bem fria


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 21:54)

às 21 horas...

Chaves: 0.1ºC

O jogo está a acabar e seguramente temperatura negativa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 22:35)

Permanece a descida lenta em predomínio. Às 22h:30m seguia com *1.5ºC que é a temperatura atual*.


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Eu estou com 0,2ºC e céu limpo, será mais uma madrugada de geada.

Extremos de -2,2ºC / 6,3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2017 às 23:32)

A mínima de hoje já foi batida. Vamos ver até onde desce antes da meia-noite.

Sigo com* 0.4ºC* e vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2017 às 00:34)

Não houve grande vento ou brisa na última hora mas a temperatura está a baixar muito lentamente na mesma. Sigo ainda só com* 0.0ºC*, foi preciso 1h para baixar 0.4ºC.

*0.4ºC* é também a nova mínima de ontem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2017 às 02:01)

Cerca de hora e meia depois, registo somente *-0.9ºC, *se nada reagir em contrário, penso que a mínima de hoje está bem encaminhada.Oxalá o vento se mantenha na paz dos Deuses


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2017 às 08:03)

Bom dia, -5,1°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 08:14)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia...que há nascença já vêm com céu limpo ,com 5.7ºC e o vento N menos agitado hoje .


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

Boas geadas pelo nordeste!
A mínima por aqui chegou aos *-5,5ºC* e na zona de Miranda do Douro *-6,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Boas ...muito sol e vai aquecendo o ambiente ,com 9.4ºC e o vento vai fraco .


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

Bom dia. Actual de 5.8ºC.. com 62%hr.  Há pouco na zona baixa da cidade estava uma boa geada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

Uma boa tarde cheia de sol e quente ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Mínima de *-1,4ºC* no Sabugal com formação de geada. 
Neste momento estão *9,4ºC* de temperatura e 45% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 14:50)

Boas ...mais quente,com 14.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (24 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

No Sabugal a máxima foi de 9,7ºC.
Agora estão 4,4ºC e 61% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 19:04)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com vento fraco e lá fora com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Cesar (24 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Manha de geada, tarde quente com nuvens altas a poente á tarde.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Boa noite, a mínima ficou um pouco aquém das minhas expectativas, muito provavelmente deve ter havido alguma brisa durante o fim da madrugada, porque a mínima não foi além dos *-2.4ºC. 
*
A geada foi muito abundante, e as pequenas superficies de água voltaram a gelar.

Atualmente sigo com 2.7ºC e vai correndo uma brisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Boas...com 8.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Hoje os extremos foram de -3,3ºC / 6,6ºC.

Neste momento está um pouco mais de frio que ontem à mesma hora com -1,4ºC actuais.

Última geada antes da chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Registo ainda só *0.4ºC*, o vento não é grande coisa, mas o frio parece faltar. Como resultado a temperatura está a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2017 às 02:56)

Sigo com *-1.2ºC*, vento por vezes fraco a insurgir-se de novo (condições semelhantes à madrugada de ontem). Já se nota bem a geada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2017 às 07:14)

Bom dia, geada e céu limpo com -5,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 08:08)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia com sol há nascença e uma boa camada de gelo ,com 0.1ºC 65%HR.


----------



## DRC (25 Jan 2017 às 09:20)

A noite foi fria no Sabugal, tendo a temperatura baixado aos *-3,6ºC*, com formação de geada.
Agora, a temperatura ainda se mantém nos negativos, estando -0,6ºC. No ar há uma mistura de neblina e de fumo, das muitas lareiras acesas.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2017 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo, com alguma geada e gelo. Os valores mínimos aqui na cidade andaram entre -6ºC e -7ºC, com valores ainda mais baixos junto ao rio Sabor.














Desta vez estava algum vento também, o que provocava uma sensação térmica algo desagradável. Depois disso, o valor de -5ºC aqui da minha rua até pareceu “quente”.


----------



## Fpinto (25 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia
Por aqui às 9H00, o meu carro marcava -4ºC.
Com a chuva a caminho, perece que nos vamos livrar da geada  por uns dias...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 10:35)

Boas ...já com o sol em alta ,com 6.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Jan 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia. 6.2ºC. Vento quase nulo. Estes dias de sol já fartam..nunca mais é 5ªfeira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 12:29)

Boas ...limpo e vento fraco,com 11.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2017 às 13:26)

Boa tarde. Finda-se assim um periodo de temperaturas relativamente baixas por aqui, período esse que não culminou como queria mas pronto. A mínima anual ainda não foi batida ou sequer igualada, posto isto a mínima de hoje chegou unicamente aos* -2.8ºC, passando assim a ser a 2ª mínima mais baixa do ano.*

A geada e gelo foram novamente muito abundantes, pela manhã não tive hipótese de registar nada, mas às 12h:30m, a água dos "bebedouros" da passarada ainda possuia uma camada superficial de gelo. Nas zonas mais sombrias, a geada tem-se acumulado de um dia para o outro.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Por aqui também foi bem fria a madrugada! *-6,5ºC *de mínima.

O rio Sabor está fantástico, Dan!


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Boa tarde. 
No aeródromo de Seia a temperatura desceu bem nesta noite, foi a noite mais fria neste mês de janeiro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Jan 2017 às 14:50)

Boas tardes.

 Manhã fria, com alguma geada nos carros, mas muito agradável neste momento. Céu quase limpo, apenas algumas nuvens tresmalhadas, e apenas uma ténue brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 14:56)

Boas...vento virou para SSW e aumentou ,é para puxar a ...que já está com muitas rezas em cima,de momento com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

Com a chuva prevista para amanhã. o gelo nos rios vai desaparecer. Esta tarde, os rios Sabor e Igrejas em Gimonde. 







Um pormenor do gelo, parece que fragmentou e voltou a gelar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

o Boas...o sol a desaparecer mais cedo ,nuvens altas a virem de poente ,com 8.9ºC e vento fraco SWW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.3ºC 59%HR.


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

Aqui tenho 1,1ºC, vamos ver até que valores desce antes que cheguem as nuvens e o quanto o ar frio em superfície se vai aguentar.

Mínima de -4,6ºC e máxima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (25 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

"A neve vai regressar a Serra da Estrela já esta noite, inicialmente a cota de neve vai andar em torno dos 1600m descendo para os 1000m durante o dia. O vento vai soprar moderado a forte de Sul/Sudoeste. Vai cair um bom nevão acima dos 1600m" in meteocovilhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2017 às 21:41)

Boas...ainda muitas estrelas no céu ,algum vento de WNW,com 7.1ºC 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 0.1ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jan 2017 às 22:22)

Esta manhã, junto a Oliveira do Hospital apanhei este belo registo pelo termômetro do carro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2017 às 00:12)

Por aqui surgem também as primeiras gotas deste evento. Chove fraco com 6.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2017 às 01:16)

Boa noite. 4.5ºC.. 69%hr. Ainda sem chuva..


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2017 às 07:42)

Bom dia, por aqui não chove, o vento começou a ser mais forte com temperatura agradável de 11,1°C e 40℅HR.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Céu cinzento





Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 08:18)

Bons dias ´...nublado e alguns pingos ,com 4.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

Boas...só nublado ,com 5.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia. Alguns pingos esporádicos, sem vento. 4.0ºC.. 95%hr


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva... Céu muito nublado e ameaçador.
O gráfico da temperatura mostra bem a entrada da nebulosidade. Tem sido sempre a subir! Mínima de *-1,8ºC



*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Boas ...já ,já não era sem tempo ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Boas...a já entrou em modo certinho ,com 6.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2017 às 14:46)

Boa tarde bem molhada :-) chove moderadamente e certinha com uma temperatura que ronda entre os 4ºC a  6ºC aqui pela região, a cota de neve ja anda pelos 1300/1400m, as Penhas da Saúde já esta branca :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 14:50)

Boas...continua ,com 7.7ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Boas... chuva e vento fraco
acumulada 6.7mm
Temperatura 5.4ºC e 94%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 16:51)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam,o teto das nuvens baixou...nevoeiro ,com 8.0ºC...máxima de momento,de 11.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

5.4ºC...96%hr. Aguardemos a entrada do ar frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 18:39)

Boas...continua  em modo certinho,com 8.3ºC e 15.0mm.


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2017 às 18:56)

Boas, por aqui também vai chovendo certinho e a acumulação deve andar ao redor de uns 10-14 mm.

Temperatura actual de 4,4ºC que é também a máxima momentânea do dia. A mínima foi de -0,4ºC à meia noite.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Boas, por aqui pouca chuva, 9,4°C e 1,7mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (26 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

Por aqui vai chovendo constantemente desde de manhã.
  Actualmente com 17mm  e 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 20:39)

Boas...continua ,com 8.5ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Boas...parou ,só nublado e o vento a virar para SWW,com 8.5ºC e 19.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## Cesar (27 Jan 2017 às 00:48)

boas durante o dia agora não chove esperemos que volte de madrugada .


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2017 às 00:58)

4.9ºC, sem chuva. O ar frio só agora começa a instalar-se, esperemos que haja precipitação nas próximas horas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2017 às 06:39)

Bom dia, chuva intensa durante a noite com 7,7mm acumulada, 7,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia, já temos neve no solo aos 1200m, a pouco no ultimo aguaceiro mais forte no Tortosendo, onde moro, a 550m notava-se flocos de neve derretidos no vidro do carro, a temperatura rondava os 3ºC.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_1.jpg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 08:14)

Bons dias ...alguma durante a noite,de momento muito nublado  e sem chuva,com 5.4ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 4.4ºC / 8.5ºC e 19.0mm de .


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2017 às 08:15)

1,3ºC e aguaceiro de neve neste momento em Várzea da Serra.







Para já sem acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

N 321 na Serra do Montemuro às 7h






Entretanto já encerrou ao trânsito

Publicações








*GNR - Comando Territorial de Viseu*
22 min ·
ESTRADAS CORTADAS - QUEDA DE NEVE (9H00)

EN 321 - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CINFÃES - CASTRO DAIRE

EM 553 - FELGUEIRAS - FEIRÃO - RESENDE


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2017 às 10:01)

Ao sair do Sarzedo cerca das 09 horas, a temperatura desceu para 2ºC e notavam-se alguns flocos de neve num aguaceiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Montalegre está branquinha... mesmo a tempo da feira do fumeiro...
Videos no facebook Mateo Trás os Montes.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Chuva mais intensa na última hora, estou sem sensor/termómetro, mas uma estação wunderground aqui próxima marca* 5.9ºC* e um acumulado de *13.5mm*

No aeródromo estão 4ºC

P.S. A chuva está algo "arrastada", parece-me que cai alguma(pouca) neve derretida com a chuva, mas nada de especial

Segundo este facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Serra-de-Montemuro-565099873508771/

_Já neva na serra na cota de pelo menos 900/950mts de altitude. Circule com precaução, faça-se acompanhar das correntes de neve. Boa viagem!_


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Serra de Montemuro , esta manhã :


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2017 às 11:02)

Várzea da Serra desta vez está com azar.

A precipitação tem estado a cair mais a sul, entre Castro Daire e Viseu.

2,7ºC de momento e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Chove mais intensamente, e agora posso dizer com certezas que cai água-neve(ainda que a neve seja pouca).
A temperatura também está a baixar, *5.2ºC* na última actualização.

Acumulado: 15.5mm

11:18
Parou de chover


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

Boas ...nublado e aguaceiros frios ,com 7.6ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

Bom dia. 5.7ºC. Neste momento cai aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 12:19)

Penhas da Saúde com grande acumulação,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Boas...aguaceiros ao sabor do vento de WNW ,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 13:07)

Aldeia de Sabugueiro esta manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

Boas ...mais uma camada de aguaceiros puxados a vento forte de NW,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jan 2017 às 14:29)

Chuva fraca.
*8ºC
17.5mm *acumulados


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2017 às 14:48)

Boa tarde. O dia de hoje está a levar a melhor e só com aguaceiros. O vento tem soprado várias vezes com rajadas moderadas a fortes, algo que ontem não aconteceu tão pouco. 

Os aguaceiros têm sido também bastante frequentes, segundo a estação WU Ermida-Tondela o dia vai com* 21.08mm* acumulados, a temperatura segue em 8.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2017 às 15:10)

A primeira nevada de 2017. 

Neve e sincelo nas áreas mais altas da Serra da Nogueira, esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2017 às 15:15)

Dan disse:


> A primeira nevada de 2017.
> 
> Neve e sincelo nas áreas mais altas da Serra da Nogueira, esta manhã.



Que saudades dessas paisagens! Bonitas fotos. 

A partir de que altitude começava a acumulação?


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

MSantos disse:


> Que saudades dessas paisagens! Bonitas fotos.
> 
> A partir de que altitude começava a acumulação?



Havia alguma acumulação logo junto ao cruzamento e era aí que nevava, mas a acumulação contínua era no topo. As fotos são do topo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 16:13)

Boas...com sol e parecem vir mais nuvens no horizonte ,com 8.3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## bigfire (27 Jan 2017 às 18:41)

Hoje passei na serra de bigorne e por lá não existia muita neve, a cota andaria nos 1100/1200 metros, penso que neste evento as cotas andaram um pouco acima daquilo que estava modelado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

bigfire disse:


> Hoje passei na serra de bigorne e por lá não existia muita neve, a cota andaria nos 1100/1200 metros, penso que neste evento as cotas andaram um pouco acima daquilo que estava modelado.


Depende das zonas, aqui bem perto em Fafe nevou sem acumulação aos 800m


----------



## DRC (27 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

No Sabugal o dia ficou marcado por alguns aguaceiros, mais intensos durante a tarde.
Neste momento vai arrefecendo bem, com a temperatura nos *2,8ºC*. A humidade relativa está nos 88%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Boas...céu limpo e vento de NW ,com 6.5ºC e de 5.0mm.


----------



## bigfire (27 Jan 2017 às 21:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Depende das zonas, aqui bem perto em Fafe nevou sem acumulação aos 800m



Isto fica entre os concelhos de Castro Daire e Lamego, é uma zona de neve, por isso é que achei estranho por ter uma acumulação a uma cota tão elevada.


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

Boas... Temperatura 4.9ºC e 83%Hr
acumulada 19.7mm


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jan 2017 às 00:41)

4.3ºC... 89%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Jan 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia, por aqui 3,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (28 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 6.1°C.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2017 às 15:01)

As montanhas a exibir uma ar invernal, esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

Boas...céu a ficar nublado,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 5.0ºC / 9.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

boas. 8.2ºC  88%hr. Parcialmente nublado sem ameaça de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 9.6ºC 83%HR.


----------



## DRC (28 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

Menos fresco que ontem pelo Sabugal.
A temperatura está agora nos 5,9ºC.
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2017 às 19:51)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Boas ...já algum tempo com chuva fraca ,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

"A Serra da Estrela nesta tarde de sábado, 28 de janeiro."


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

Boas, dia algo cinzento com mínima de 1,9ºC e máxima de 9,1ºC. Agora estão 6,4ºC.

De madrugada/manhã ainda choveu por momentos com uma temperatura a rondar os 2ºC mas parece-me que foi apenas água.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

Algum nevoeiro a instalar-se, aguaceiros fracos. 7.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

Boas...nevoeiro ,sem chuva ,com 9.2ºC...não se mexe.

Dados de hoje 2.5ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jan 2017 às 01:29)

6.8ºC com chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2017 às 06:03)

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.

A estação de Ermida-Tondela segue com *18.29mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jan 2017 às 07:36)

Bom dia, chuva com 10,2 mm e 10,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2017 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Por Mogadouro chuva fraca com 7.3°c actuais. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (29 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Boas chuva e vento por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Bons dias .

Mais alguma fraca durante a noite ...nevoeiro e chuva fraquinha,com 10.7ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

8.5°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Boas...tudo tapado e chuva fraca ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Boas...nevoeiro já em alta ...sem ,com 12.0ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Boa tarde. O dia segue bastante chuvoso, aliás a estação WU Ermida-Tondela é a 2ª mais chuvosa da rede Wunderground, logo após a estação de Campia.

Deste modo a estação* segue com um acumulado de 50.8mm *(acumulado muito superior àquele que o GFS previa). A orografia está  a trabalhar bem

Entretanto no que concerne à temperatura levo uns amenos 12.8ºC. Já o vento tem vindo a abrandar bastante durante a tarde, mas teve rajadas ainda no limite do que se pode considerar moderado. A chuva é fraca de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

Boas...nublado e morninha ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2017 às 20:49)

Boas...Dia de chuva persistente
Temperatura 11.7ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 42.7mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

Boa noite, chuva fraca com 16,0mm e 14,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Boas,
No Sabugal o dia foi de chuva fraca/chuvisco persistente.
Nesta altura mantém-se o chuvisco e instalou-se também o nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 11.8ºC...não mexe.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jan 2017 às 00:19)

Boa noite. Registo uma temp actual de 9.7ºC. Foi um dia de chuva fraca mas sempre certinha. Já segundo os valores do meteocovilha o acumulado foi 61.2mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2017 às 07:08)

Bom dia, não chove e 12,8°C de temperatura.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Bom dia...a manta continua a tapar ...chuva nem vê-la ,com 12.7ºC 100%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 12.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2017 às 13:50)

Por aqui a temperatura vai rondando os 9ºC e de vez em quando caem aguaceiros fracos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2017 às 16:05)

Boas...já houve momentos de sol ,de momento nublado e ambiente sem frio,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

Boas...menos nublado e vento fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Boas. 10.2ºC 79%hr. Nublado a ameaçar chuva que ainda deve aparecer hoje.. (edit: já vi que não)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu limpo com algumas nuvens ,com 9.8ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2017 às 00:26)

8.8ºC  75%hr. Sem vento. Nuvens dispersas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Bom dia ...nuvens e algumas abertas ,com 12.4ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (31 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Já teve mais nublado de manha agora algum sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

Boas...só nuvens e sem sol ,vento aumentar de SSE...puxar pela ,com 12.9ºC 51%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Jan 2017 às 16:07)

Chuva, nem vê-la ainda. Tudo muito calmo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

Boas...não passa do nublado ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2017 às 21:23)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens e uma temperatura de 8,2ºC.

Mais um dia quente para acabar Janeiro com uma mínima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2017 às 22:04)

Boas...continua tudo seco ,só nublado ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

Afinal já chove !!!!!


----------

